# Overall Nice Rig for 30-35k



## puneetgarg (Mar 31, 2013)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: All latest releases of games like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Max Payne 3, Assassin's Creed 3 and so to come Battlefield 3, GTA V, Saint Rows IV. Work related like data processing in MATLAB, LabVIEW. Watching HD movies.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30k + 5K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7, already have.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Atleast 1TB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes. I like big screens. Would definately want to buy a 23-inch screen if it fits the budget.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speakers, Keyboard, Mouse.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: 2-3 Days.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Pune. But surely I can buy stuff online if I get a better deal and assemble it myself.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: It's not important for games to run in Extreme Quality. But I should be able to get a decent medium level graphics on 1920*1080 resolution with playable fps. Also, I need to know about the screen response time. I read response rate of <5ms are good for gaming monitors. Please comment.*


----------



## shawn301287 (Mar 31, 2013)

PROC[i3(3225)] - MOBO[Gigabyte B75M] = 12k
G-Skill 4GB = 1500
Seagate 1TB = 3000
Cabinet [ NZXT Source 210 Elite] = 2000
Screen [ Dell ST2220 21"LED] = 8000
PSU [ Corsair CX430V] = 3500
GPU[ MSI 7770 ] = 8000
LG ROM = 1k
this exceeds ur budget, however dont get anything lower than this if u want to make sure u gettin something that is future proof.
my suggestion - skip the GPU, gather those extra bucks and get it a month later


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 31, 2013)

Intel i3 3220 - rs 6700

Gigabyte b75 - rs 4000

Wd cavier blue 1tb - rs 3900

Corsair cxv2 430w - rs 2600

Corsair vengance 4gb - rs 2000

Dell st2240L led ips - rs 8500

Nzxt gamma - rs 2500

Saphhire hd 7770 1gb - rs 8000

Total rs 38,200

this is minimum you should get


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 1, 2013)

^From where are you quoting these prices


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^From where are you quoting these prices


Street Prices


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 1, 2013)

It's mentioned that SAPPHIRE HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB GDDR5 requires a 450W PSU but @*ASHISH65* and @*shawn301287 *has recommended a 430W PSU. Also I asked a question about the response rate of Monitor i.e. I read <5ms is good for gaming. Is it true? 

Do I also need a UPS also? Which UPS should be good with the above configurations. Also I need my other devices like mobile and tablet to work with Wi-fi. So which router can I buy with the above configuration.


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 1, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> It's mentioned that SAPPHIRE HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB GDDR5 requires a 450W PSU but @*ASHISH65* and @*shawn301287 *has recommended a 430W PSU. Also I asked a question about the response rate of Monitor i.e. I read <5ms is good for gaming. Is it true?
> 
> Do I also need a UPS also? Which UPS should be good with the above configurations. Also I need my other devices like mobile and tablet to work with Wi-fi. So which router can I buy with the above configuration.



Dude, HD 7770 Will work just fine on CX430, norrmally GPU vendors recommand much high watt PSU than required,of course they do it just to be on safe side
REsponse time less than 5 ms is not really imp,you wont notice BIG diff in 2ms and 5ms monitors
and Be specific do you wnt a router or you just want a PC with Wi-Fi connectivity enabled . . .


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 1, 2013)

thaluageek said:


> Dude, HD 7770 Will work just fine on CX430, norrmally GPU vendors recommand much high watt PSU than required,of course they do it just to be on safe side
> REsponse time less than 5 ms is not really imp,you wont notice BIG diff in 2ms and 5ms monitors
> and Be specific do you wnt a router or you just want a PC with Wi-Fi connectivity enabled . . .



Hey thanks for clearing those doubts. Well I don't know much about Wi-Fi connectivity. All I know is I have a Broadband cable connection and would want my PC, Laptop, Tablet and Phone all to share that connection. So, I can do that by turning on Wifi on my laptop, tablet and mobile but what about PC? Will I need a router or a Wifi card in my PC that will be able to share connection through maybe connectify on all other devices? 
PS - I will be inserting my internet cable in computer and not on laptop. Rest of the 3 devices will be secondary and PC will be primary.

And I also want to know that do I need a good UPS as well for system protection against sudden voltage cuts. If yes, which UPS should I buy?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> And I also want to know that do I need a good UPS as well for system protection against sudden voltage cuts. If yes, which UPS should I buy?



Yes!!, APC UPS is the way to go. Go for 600v APC ups, it is available here :-

APC UPS 600VA

Shiva


----------



## Cilus (Apr 1, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> Hey thanks for clearing those doubts. Well I don't know much about Wi-Fi connectivity. All I know is I have a Broadband cable connection and would want my PC, Laptop, Tablet and Phone all to share that connection. So, I can do that by turning on Wifi on my laptop, tablet and mobile but what about PC? Will I need a router or a Wifi card in my PC that will be able to share connection through maybe connectify on all other devices?
> PS - I will be inserting my internet cable in computer and not on laptop. Rest of the 3 devices will be secondary and PC will be primary.
> 
> And I also want to know that do I need a good UPS as well for system protection against sudden voltage cuts. If yes, which UPS should I buy?



Buy a good Wi-fi Router with a RJ45 port and connect the RJ45 cable coming from your MODEM to the Wi-fi ROUTER. Now It will broadcast the internet wirelessly. To connect the PC with the Router without using any USB Wifi dongle is also possible. Most of the Wireless Routers comes with multiple LAN ports, connect one of them with your PC and connect the other devices through WI-fi. For brands, look for NetGear, Tp-Link, D-Link etc.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> Hey thanks for clearing those doubts. Well I don't know much about Wi-Fi connectivity. All I know is I have a Broadband cable connection and would want my PC, Laptop, Tablet and Phone all to share that connection. So, I can do that by turning on Wifi on my laptop, tablet and mobile but what about PC? Will I need a router or a Wifi card in my PC that will be able to share connection through maybe connectify on all other devices?
> PS - I will be inserting my internet cable in computer and not on laptop. Rest of the 3 devices will be secondary and PC will be primary.



What is your budget for wifi router??

Shiva


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 1, 2013)

Guys hows BENQ G2420 HD? What are the pros and cons of this monitor. I'm impressed because it's 24" and available for approx. 10k. Would you recommend me to buy it?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 1, 2013)

^with your current budget, forget about gaming if you buy that monitor


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> Guys hows BENQ G2420 HD? What are the pros and cons of this monitor. I'm impressed because it's 24" and available for approx. 10k. Would you recommend me to buy it?



If your going for that monitor then you cannot get a decent GPU without exceeding budget. Hence recommend you to stick with ashish's config.

Shiva


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the problem with gaming then? On both 22" (suggested) and 24" (asked) monitors I'll be gaming on 1920*1080 resolution, what difference does it make then?



shivakanth.sujit said:


> What is your budget for wifi router??
> 
> Shiva



Whichever is the cheapest available but should work just fine without giving any troubles.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> What's the problem with gaming then? On both 22" (suggested) and 24" (asked) monitors I'll be gaming on 1920*1080 resolution, what difference does it make then?
> 
> 
> 
> Whichever is the cheapest available but should work just fine without giving any troubles.



If you invest 10k on a monitor, then you can not get a good GPU . Then you will be left with a great monitor displaying low res. games and low frames per second as you can not get a good GPU with out going way overboard on your budget.

Shiva


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 1, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> What's the problem with gaming then? On both 22" (suggested) and 24" (asked) monitors I'll be gaming on 1920*1080 resolution, what difference does it make then?
> 
> 
> 
> Whichever is the cheapest available but should work just fine without giving any troubles.



you won't have any money
left for the GPU


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 1, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> Hey thanks for clearing those doubts. Well I don't know much about Wi-Fi connectivity. All I know is I have a Broadband cable connection and would want my PC, Laptop, Tablet and Phone all to share that connection. So, I can do that by turning on Wifi on my laptop, tablet and mobile but what about PC? Will I need a router or a Wifi card in my PC that will be able to share connection through maybe connectify on all other devices?
> PS - I will be inserting my internet cable in computer and not on laptop. Rest of the 3 devices will be secondary and PC will be primary.
> 
> And I also want to know that do I need a good UPS as well for system protection against sudden voltage cuts. If yes, which UPS should I buy?



Anytime Bud

Ashish's Config is good but it is slightly going over budget of Yours,Can you increase your budget to that much? then again if you are going to get a good wi-fi router it'll also cost at least 1.4 k,
your thinking about wi-fi card and sharing internet over it with connectify is money saving,You can get a usb wi-fi adapter in just 700 Rs. plug it in Your PC,Connect Rj-45 Cable to your PC and share internet with other devices over wi-fi usb adpter,But Be advised each time you have to get a connection for your TAB,Cellphone you have to turn on either your Laptop or PC


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think u should go for this config:
Processor: Intel i5 3450 Rs.10115
Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-B75M Rs.3720
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma Rs.2500
Hdd: WD 1tb Rs 3900 or 500Gb Rs 2900
GPU: ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB Rs.8201
Psu: Corsair Builder Series CX 430 Watt Rs.2405
Ram: Corsair 4GB (1x4GB) DDR3 1333 MHz Rs.1620
Dvd Rw: Asus DRW-24 optical drive Rs 1220
Monitor: Dell st2240L led ips - rs 8500 or Dell 20"-rs 6500
With 20" monitor and 500 gb hdd Total amt.=Rs.366780
and
With 22"monitor and 1 Tb hdd Total amt.=Rs.39680
These price have been coated form various online websites mainly Amazon.com and flipcart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

OP: what have you finalized so far.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2013)

dusu94 said:


> I think u should go for this config:
> Processor: Intel i5 3450 Rs.10115
> Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-B75M Rs.3720
> Cabinet: NZXT Gamma Rs.2500
> ...


Where can you get GTX 650 Ti 2 GB for 8.2k in india and the TOTAL for the first config is wrong , you have mentioned it as ~3.6 L and dont quote prices from Amazon , quote from indian websites only.


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 7, 2013)

Op has mentioned he wants good deals possible online and if he wants to use indian sites then obviously the price will go above 40k.....

and for first config total looks like writing mistake..my bad....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2013)

dusu94 said:


> Op has mentioned he wants good deals possible online and if he wants to use indian sites then obviously the price will go above 40k.....
> 
> and for first config total looks like writing mistake..my bad....


OP lives in India, so suggesting configs from indian sites is better. Imo buying from sites like Amazon is worse than hanging oneself in his room.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh.. not that worse, still not suggestable

@op get dell in**** for 6k (lol forgot, but it is nice monitor and is owned by quite ppl around , check anirbandd's sig for model and pm him for opinion)

Oh.. not that worse, still not suggestable

@op get dell in**** for 6k (lol forgot, but it is nice monitor and is owned by quite ppl around , check anirbandd's sig for model and pm him for opinion)


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i3 3220 - rs 6700
> 
> Gigabyte b75 - rs 4000
> 
> ...



The only worthwhile change you can do to this config is get a GTX650Ti for Rs 2K more.


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys.. I went to the market and I was quoted the following prices:

Intel i3 3220 + Gigabyte b75 - Rs 11,400
Wd cavier blue 1tb - Rs 4300
Corsair cxv2 430w - Rs 3050
Corsair SMS3 4gb - Rs 2600
Dell st2240L led ips - Rs 8850
Coolmaster 310 - Rs 2000
Asus Saphhire HD 7770 2gb - Rs 10,150
LG DVD Writer - Rs 1000
APC UPS 600VA - Rs 2200
Other Charges - Rs 300


Total Rs 45,850

This rig is going way above my budget of 30-35k. I don't know why so much price difference between what you guys mentioned and what the shopkeeper quoted. Please suggest me a good Computer dealer probably a whole sale shop in pune where I can get the components at reasonable price. Also, I'm willing to buy online, but should have COD option. I could go a max to 36-37k and no more.

Btw just out of curiosity what does OP stand for?


----------



## logout20 (Apr 8, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> Guys.. I went to the market and I was quoted the following prices:
> 
> Intel i3 3220 + Gigabyte b75 - Rs 11,400
> Wd cavier blue 1tb - Rs 4300
> ...



Original Poster.......for prices check mdcomputers,primabgb,itdepot,ebat.in...dont  go to flipkart....and ready to pay for shhiping cost..


----------



## draco21 (Apr 8, 2013)

7770 Does NOT cost so much.... also get cheaper monitor
total cost will go down by 5 k approx. so pc will come 40k 

If not possible, then i guess it has to come down to trinity.....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 8, 2013)

The PSU price is quite high. Max it should be 2.5K.And 1 TB costs 4K. The price of HD 7770 is too high , get the Sapphire HD 7770 for 8K. It will save you 2k. And go with DELL IN2030M @ 6.5K ...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 8, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> Guys.. I went to the market and I was quoted the following prices:
> 
> Intel i3 3220 + Gigabyte b75 - Rs 11,400
> Wd cavier blue 1tb - Rs 4300
> ...



Dude!! Your prices are very high!!

1tb WD blue costs 3900 only.
430v v2 costs 2600 .
4gb corsair ram costs 2000.
The monitor costs 8500.
Elite 310 costs 1800.
HD 7770 costs 8000.

Dude!! That man is cheating you ! Try WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: or TheITWares or theitdepot.com. The offer good prices. Don't buy from that man!

Shiva


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys.. I went to the market and I was quoted the following prices:
Intel i3 3220 + Gigabyte b75 - Rs 11,400
Wd cavier blue 1tb - Rs 4300
Corsair cxv2 430w - Rs 3050
Corsair SMS3 4gb - Rs 2600
Dell st2240L led ips - Rs 8850
Coolmaster 310 - Rs 2000
Asus Saphhire HD 7770 2gb - Rs 10,150
LG DVD Writer - Rs 1000
APC UPS 600VA - Rs 2200
Other Charges - Rs 300
Total Rs 45,850
Wtf.....!!!!
that guy is of his mind and ur probably off to another better store..!!!
I suggest u buy :
Intel i5 3450 because of new games 
Get a 500 gb hdd instead
Dell 20" at rs 6500 is less expensive and u can upgrade ur monitor later.
Instead hd 7770 get 650 ti 2gb


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

And dont get that ram! He is overcharging you by a grand


----------



## draco21 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good thing he came up here. Poor op would have been cheated if he would have gone directly to shop and maybe would have had to stay with a lesser quality pc......

damn these shopkeepers!!!!! cheating ppl....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hd7770 comes for around 8k not 10k.

Hd7770 comes for around 8k not 10k.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 9, 2013)

The PSU also should be at max 2.5K


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 9, 2013)

I knew the prices were really high while he was quoting them to me.. all thanks to you guys.

Please tell me how's this rig:
I have finally been able to raise my budget to 40k+, the components and the prices being offered are:

Processor: Intel i3 3220 : 7100 Rs / Intel core i5 3550s : 10400/-
Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-B75M : 4200/-
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma : 2400/-
HDD: WD Cavier Blue 1TB : 3800/-
GPU: ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB : 11,500/-
PSU: Corsair Builder Series CX 430 Watt : 2700/- / Seasonic Eco series 500w : 3500/-
RAM: Corsair 4GB (1x4GB) DDR3 1333 MHz : 2050/-
DVD Drive : Asus DRW-24 Optical Drive : 1000/-
Monitor: Dell st2240L LED IPS : around 9500-9700/- / BenQ 24 inch LED - GL2450HM: around 10000/-
UPS: APC UPS 600VA : 2400/-

I really want to know about the processor. Is the model Intel core i5 3550s worth going for?

PS : it's model i5 3550s and not i5 3550 there's a difference between both of them. i5 3550s was launched much cheaper than i5 3550 with ~1.5k difference. The guy said he's giving me a great deal with i5 3550s for 10400. I saw prices of i5 3550 which are ~12k, so is it a good deal to buy this i5 3550s processor? Also it was launched in April 2012 a year back whereas i3 3220 was launched in September the same year. So, should I go with a more recent card, avoiding the fear of processor becoming obsolete soon or should i stick with what he's recommending? Please help me, i'm really confused on this processor part.

Also please do let me know how's Seasonic Eco series 500w and BenQ 24 inch LED - GL2450HM.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

I think if you can afford the i5 you should go for it. Next is try and change that mainboard and get a H77 based one with the i5 for Rs 1K more. And get a ASUS GTX650Ti for Rs 10300 over the Zotac.APC 600 along with TAX should not cost more than Rs 2100 no matter what.CX 430V2 should not cost more than Rs 2550.Dell S2240l at max should cost Rs 9100. You are being ripped off,man.

The way I see it , what ever discount he is giving you on the CPU he is earning more than that in other components.Try sourcing components from MD Computers and Vedant in Kolkata .

Give ECO series a miss.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

I5 3550s is the power saving model. Get i5 3330, it should be around the same price. Eco series is good but 500w model is costly and you dont need 600w, so stick with cx 430.
And any sb\ib desktop i5> i3


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I think if you can afford the i5 you should go for it. Next is try and change that mainboard and get a H77 based one with the i5 for Rs 1K more. And get a ASUS GTX650Ti for Rs 10300 over the Zotac.APC 600 along with TAX should not cost more than Rs 2100 no matter what.CX 430V2 should not cost more than Rs 2550.Dell S2240l at max should cost Rs 9100. You are being ripped off,man.
> 
> The way I see it , what ever discount he is giving you on the CPU he is earning more than that in other components.Try sourcing components from MD Computers and Vedant in Kolkata .
> 
> Give ECO series a miss.



Can you please let me know what exact motherboard model are you talking about?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H - Rs 5500
Msi H77MA-G43 - Rs 5055


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

H77 will give you only extra sata 3 ports seriously. Ask yourself, are you going to use more than one ssd in your cpu's lifetime? If yes invest in a h77 motherboard. And they cost atleast 5.5k. Never recommended them after b75's came into presence. Might as well as get z77 ones for 7.5k and overclock your proccy.
And I repeat, dont get that i5. Looks like you are able to get worst shopkeepers


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> H77 will give you only extra sata 3 ports seriously. Ask yourself, are you going to use more than one ssd in your cpu's lifetime? If yes invest in a h77 motherboard. And they cost atleast 5.5k. Never recommended them after b75's came into presence. Might as well as get z77 ones for 7.5k and overclock your proccy.
> And I repeat, dont get that i5. Looks like you are able to get worst shopkeepers



Ok, so this means no to H77 thanks anyways *The Incinerator*
Why not get i5? You said before "And any sb\ib desktop i5> i3"


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya that i5 will be better than i3 but you can get a better i5 like i5 3450\70 for same price.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Those two boards has much better VRM suited to an i5 anyday over the B75 you have chosen.
Next an H77 has more USB 2. and 3.0 ports, more Sata ports,has Intel Smart response,Intel rapid Storage and has Intel V pro too. Intel B75 dosnt have Raid support. 

Moreover the the Gigabyte H77 board has much much better Audio Chip and Lan Chip over the B75 board.


So its just not 3 sata ports extra. Check your facts before you spread wrong information.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Those two boards has much better VRM suited to an i5 anyday over the B75 you have chosen.
> Next an H77 has more USB 2. and 3.0 ports, more Sata ports,has Intel Smart response,Intel rapid Storage and has Intel V pro too. Intel B75 dosnt have Raid support.
> 
> Moreover the the Gigabyte H77 board has much much better Audio Chip and Lan Chip over the B75 board.
> ...



Intel rst doesnt work over 64gb ssd's. Plus I would use that space instead of caching any day.
I didnt talk about any specific h77 board but its guidelines by intel and it does not mandate more than 2 usb 3.0 ports and neither do all of them have. Those features dont matter much to op. He is not running buisness.
Go on suggest him a H77 mobo in 5.5k
Then I will go on telling about z77 mobo from msi for 7.5k with overclocking, sli and cf support. One needs to balance features and budget. And all those features you listed, not one improoves performance. + vrm designs hardly matter when not overclocking on intel board. No b75 board cant handle i7. In amd iys necessary to see board design as they can be overclocked on those chipsets plus you take twice the power of intel counterparts.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Intel rst doesnt work over 64gb ssd's. Plus I would use that space instead of caching any day.
> I didnt talk about any specific h77 board but its guidelines by intel and it does not mandate more than 2 usb 3.0 ports and neither do all of them have. Those features dont matter much to op. He is not running buisness.
> Go on suggest him a H77 mobo in 5.5k
> Then I will go on telling about *z77* mobo from msi for 7.5k with overclocking, sli and cf support. One needs to balance features and budget. And all those features you listed, not one improoves performance. + vrm designs hardly matter when not overclocking on intel board. No b75 board cant handle i7. In amd iys necessary to see board design as they can be overclocked on those chipsets plus you take twice the power of intel counterparts.



Z77 for a i5 3470???????~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Z77 for a i5 3470???????~!!!!!!!!!!!



I5 can overclock upto,.4ghz on multipliers +.2ghz from bclk= .6ghz overclock which is as much overclock you will get fron fx 8350!!!! Your lovely fully unlocked proccy


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> I5 can overclock upto,.4ghz on multipliers +.2ghz from bclk= .6ghz overclock which is as much overclock you will get fron fx 8350!!!! Your lovely fully unlocked proccy





8.67GHz FX-8350 And More As ROG Smashes World Records - Republic of Gamers


I knew you were shallow but to this limit!!!! Anyways.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> 8.67GHz FX-8350 And More As ROG Smashes World Records - Republic of Gamers
> 
> 
> I knew you were shallow but to this limit!!!! Anyways.



That record was made with liquid nitrogen and locking many cores!!
Go over overclock.net and see how many people can actually cross 5ghz.
Plus the team which overclocked fx so high, had a crate of fx to choose and try to break the world record. Your point is mute. Are you gonna lock fx 8350, 3 modules?? Will you use liquid nitrogen? And with piledrivers low ipc a 5ghz overclock wont solve its problems and make it good at single threaded apps.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> That record was made with liquid nitrogen and locking many cores!!
> Go over overclock.net and see how many people can actually cross 5ghz.
> Plus the team which overclocked fx so high, had a crate of fx to choose and try to break the world record. Your point is mute. Are you gonna lock fx 8350, 3 modules?? Will you use liquid nitrogen? And with piledrivers low ipc a 5ghz overclock wont solve its problems and make it good at single threaded apps.



So. It does right. Not like the 600MHz you made it out to be,is it? Gooogle a bit and you will be enligtened as to how many has overclocked it 5 GHz on Air!!! Wake up!


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> So. It does right. Not like the 600MHz you made it out to be,is it? Gooogle a bit and you will be enligtened as to how many has overclocked it 5 GHz on Air!!! Wake up!


Ya thats exactly the problem on stock cooler its very difficult to overclock it past 4.6ghz and there are very few who were successful in overclocking it to 5ghz. Grow up man it was a marketing stratedgy by amd.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

There are many who clocked it too 5 GHz , Google. Open your eyes.


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 9, 2013)

@op get i5 3450 which is priced lesser than i5 3550 and only slight difference separates them.
dont get 22" monitor right now dude....!!!!!
upgrade it later and maybe u could save 2k and buy a good motherboard.
 GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-B75M is my suggestion 
and 1 tb hdd will be too much in my opinion......!!
but the rest is upto u....!!!!!


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

dusu94 said:


> @op get i5 3450 which is priced lesser than i5 3550 and only slight difference separates them.
> dont get 22" monitor right now dude....!!!!!
> upgrade it later and maybe u could save 2k and buy a good motherboard.
> GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-B75M is my suggestion
> ...



^^ thats exactly what I am saying. Seagate external drives are good. Op do you want wireless backup/ file access one or a simple usb one?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Ya thats exactly the problem on stock cooler its very difficult to overclock it past 4.6ghz and there are very few who were successful in overclocking it to 5ghz. Grow up man it was a marketing stratedgy by amd.



Buddy, I have a FX-8350 with a 2nd hand Hyper 212 Plus Cooler with single 2000 RPM fan. With that, I am running my system @ 4.7 GHz speed all the time with temperature below 65 degree C. It can be pushed further but I don't do it as for my work and gaming, it is more than sufficient. I have also very good experience with the stock cooler, if you can create some good Custom Fan Profile by using Speed Fan or your Motherboard's supplied utilities like Asus AI Tweaker by analyzing tge temperature usage graph, 4.3 to 4.4 GHz is possible with it.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

I talked about stock cooler cilus, none of the sites could push it above 4.6-4.7ghz.
And getting 5ghz is not at all common even with evo. I researched overclock.net before pulling trigger on a i5 3470


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2013)

Buddy, if you want to overclock then why not an after market cooler? And don't tell me about Intel's stock coolers...they are piece of crap. leave overclocking, they are even not sufficient to run the HT enabled quad cores like i7 2600K, i7 3770K at stock speed. I didn't get the logic here......You need a custom cooler for over clocking...so you won't buy a unlocked CPU and go for lock CPU....is that your logic?
Even if you have a budget constraint for getting a CPU + Cooler now, you can add the cooler any time in future to unlock the overclocking potential. But getting a locked processor will simply terminate the possibility of any kind of overclocking (I am talking about pure overclocking, not the Turbo speed change), no matter you get a CPU cooler in future or not.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

In most reviews by tech sites, stock coolers are used. I wanted a review in which fx 8350/20 both were reviewed. On that site I found that fx 8350 could not be overclocked by the reviewer more than 4.6 and fx 8320 by 4.7. I myself use intel's stock cooler and overclocked my cpu by 4 bins, although I have 3 fans in my pc.

And can you overclock above 5ghz?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 10, 2013)

Give me a new cooler like Hyper 212 Evo or something better, I will do it. And show me a single review where Intel stock coolers are used for overclocking.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought plus was better than evo??


----------



## Cilus (Apr 10, 2013)

Because your knowledge base is too weak. And please *links where Intel stock Coolers were used for overclocking.* Don't forget next time. Don't just run from your word.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 10, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Because your knowledge base is too weak. And please *links where Intel stock Coolers were used for overclocking.* Don't forget next time. Don't just run from your word.


Lol, 
@ vaibhavs800 My Intel I5 2400 proc with stock cooler is going above 70c while gaming. I am Thinking of getting a Cooler to avoid any Risk...
But my bros Amd FX 8320's stock is very Good . The temp stays at 50 while gaming ..... I vote for Amd stock coolers vs Intels


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 10, 2013)

Even an Antec Series A20 cooler for Rs 600 does better than the stock Intel heatsink cooler!!!


----------



## draco21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Does turbo speed change provide any boost to pc??


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys what software you use to keep a check on the system temperature while gaming. I might consider that too, so that I don't damage something and install additional fans if the temperature is high.

Also please let me know, should I go for applying thermal paste for my processor? What's the procedure and costing for the same?

I'm worried about temperatures because my room temperature is ~35-38C and I don't have any AC/Cooler in my room. So, the computer will be placed in pretty hot environment. And I would be gaming a lot. So please let me know good options to keep temperatures in check of the CPU.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

Get a Cabinet that has a SIDE Intake fan and TOP Exhust fan for starters.


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get a Cabinet that has a SIDE Intake fan and TOP Exhust fan for starters.



I have already ordered NZXT Gamma, so can you tell me specifically about it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

Thats an excellent cabinet in terms of cooling. It has two 120mm side intakes along with 2 x 120/140mm top exhausts. Cant get better as far as cooling is concerned. Make sure you buy the required 120/140mm  side and top fans.


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 11, 2013)

How much would they cost approximately? And how do I check the CPU's running temperatures?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

There are lot of softwares which detect cpu temp. I forgot the one which I use.i think its Real Temp...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 11, 2013)

Use HWMonitor. It is pretty reliable piece of software and can show details of every components including Speed, Voltage, Bus Speed and temperature.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

puneetgarg said:


> How much would they cost approximately? And how do I check the CPU's running temperatures?



Good and effective ones for.....
Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooling Fan

Cheap and just about there kinds...
Deepcool WIND BLADE Cooler - Deepcool: Flipkart.com


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 11, 2013)

strange nobody here is recommending Speccy to check CPU Temps.....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> strange nobody here is recommending Speccy to check CPU Temps.....


We have already recommended...
HWmonitor, real temp... After using HWmonitor for some time , I vote for it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

AMD A10-5800k -8500,
Asus F2A55-M-LE -4800,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2200,
Corsair GS500 -3900,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Dell 22" ST2220L LED -8000,
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 -1600.
TOTAL -36,000.


----------

